# Worlds most popular pet rat name!!



## Angel_Rat (Feb 17, 2016)

Just a fun experiment to find the most popular pet rat name for females and males! Please post your pet rat's names and their gender! While I know pet rat names must be very diverse I hope at least we will get a couple that are the same!


----------



## Tabitha&Tobermori (Mar 14, 2016)

Tabitha- Six months 
Tobermori-Six months


----------



## InuLing (Dec 26, 2015)

You're going to get a lot of names here so brace yourself. Some of these are babies that I'm rehoming.

Males;
Whiskey
Martini
Batman
Joker
Tiny
Pie
Brutus
Sirius
Sokka
Spot
Zen
Logan
Max

Females;
Mocha
Denna
Toph
Katara
Winter
Harley Quinn
Bean

Passed;
Singer (female)
Expresso (female)


----------



## ratsaremylife (Nov 5, 2013)

I've noticed that Whiskey is popular for males. I have had all females in the past, their names were Poppy, Flower, Daisy, Rosy, Dobbey, Faery, Feather, Cheese, and Panzilly. I was very little when I had some and others I didn't name so some of the names are funky


----------



## Simons_mom (Mar 25, 2016)

I have had Shack (I didn't name her) and now Simon.


----------



## notbritney (Feb 3, 2016)

Three boys. Winston, Chappie and Grimlock. I've seen a few rats named Winston, but I don't think Chappie or Grimlock are that common aha.


----------



## Rugrats (Jul 29, 2015)

I have Gaz, Porro and Feta for girls and Twitch and Bandit for boys.

Twitch is no doubt popular as it's the name of the rat champion in league of legends. <3 Also Bandit is a popular pet name in general. I was going to name him something else but that's what he was called before I got him and it stuck while I was trying to think haha.


----------



## Fu-Inle (Jan 22, 2015)

Females: Merry and Pippin. Oreo seems to be a common one.


----------



## Ratloved (Oct 4, 2015)

Boys: Nate , Nico, Finn

Girls: Zoey, Luna, Lily, Mouse, Ella, Mathilda, peanut, Claire


----------



## Fraido (Oct 1, 2014)

Murlow
Nixon
Burbie
Reuben
Dean
Pippin
Otis
Vincent
Choo Choo
Bentley
Benji
Spartacus
Pedro
Blue
Dinker
Timothy
Boog
Wilson

All male rats I have had^

Kaya
Mumzie
Honey
Holly
Patches
Pat

All female rats I have had^


----------



## PawsandClaws (Jul 22, 2014)

I had a boy named Finn too, popular male name. Bear is a popular name from my experience, as well.

These are my past and current names:

Elijah
Klaus
Finn
Bear
Kiwi
Francis
Bash/Sebastian
Caroline


----------



## Kelsbels (Aug 12, 2015)

Past and current names for my females  :
Pinky
Dragon
Neptune
Starbuck
Tree


----------



## JAnimal (Jul 23, 2014)

Males:
Timothy
Theo or Theodore
Scout
Gus


----------



## RatAtat2693 (Jan 13, 2016)

The Males I Named:
Romulus 
Remus *P
Adolphus *P
Bruté 
Shamus

Boys I didn't name:
Raskinov (Rasco) *P
Alexi *P

Girls from Fosters
Daisy **
Peach **
Demeter **
Snowflake **
Elizabeth 
Teaneck

*Passed away
** Biters

Just thought I'd take a moment to point out that most of the rats I know with sweet names end up being the meanest biters I've ever met.


----------



## sianc89 (Mar 26, 2016)

My girls are Bellatrix, Luna and Voldemort.
Luna is a pretty popular one.


----------



## kksrats (Jul 25, 2014)

Males:
Smeagol
Pippin
Odin
Loki
Thorin
Albus
Mithrandir
Rai (rescue)
Scout (rescue)

Females:
Astrid
Nimh
Zuri (Azurine)
Freyja
Isis
Eris
Iris
Phoebe
Luna


----------



## 2ratshack (Sep 13, 2014)

Bedivere
Agravaine
Galahad
Lancelot
Percival 
Gawaine 

I also had a Shawn and a Gus (RIP) named after the characters in Psyche. (All males by the way)


----------



## Fraido (Oct 1, 2014)

2ratshack said:


> Bedivere
> Agravaine
> Galahad
> Lancelot
> ...


Love Psyche!... sorry, just don't know anyone else who's watched it.


----------



## Fu-Inle (Jan 22, 2015)

Kelsbels said:


> Past and current names for my females  inkyDragonNeptuneStarbuckTree


Tree? What on earth made you name a rat tree? xD


----------



## CourteesRatties (Feb 23, 2016)

Darwin and Tesla 
Both males


----------



## HuaTheRat (Mar 28, 2016)

Hua-Male
Rue-Female
Aurora-Female
Luna-Male
Pippa-Female


----------



## CourteesRatties (Feb 23, 2016)

Fu-Inle said:


> Tree? What on earth made you name a rat tree? xD


A tree?


----------



## Fraido (Oct 1, 2014)

CourteesRatties said:


> Fu-Inle said:
> 
> 
> > Tree? What on earth made you name a rat tree? xD
> ...


Kelsbels listed tree as a name for a rat she has/had, haha. I think it's cute!


----------



## Kelsbels (Aug 12, 2015)

Fu-Inle said:


> Tree? What on earth made you name a rat tree? xD


Why on earth not? haha She's my Little Tree, Tree Bee, Tree-y, Leafy Tree, Sweet Tree. <3








The middle girl is Tree because she has a huge tree on her back.  Starbuck is the head spot dumbo eared one and Neptune (Toonie, Tunnel Bear, Toonie Bear) has the fish on her back. Their names suit them <3


----------



## Mene (Mar 13, 2015)

MalesRichardSpideyFemalesRosieMadame DupreeBearDelilahFlashCookieEllieLeafCupid


----------



## Angel_Rat (Feb 17, 2016)

Wow so many names 😄


----------



## thyme (May 25, 2009)

Females - 
Rhapsody
Woodstock
Mersey
Minuet
Sherlock
Watson
Lestrade
John
(The Sherlock names were not my doing)

Males - 
Ziggy
Scooter
Alastair
Humphrey
Dunkel
Bixby 
Professor 
Tommy
Boris
Orson
Tesla
Hannibal
Waffles
Gershwin
Renfield "Ren"
Lugosi "Lu"

And I can't remember all of them, but here's a few of the names my guys came with -
Daniel
Peter
Paul
Socks
Socrates
Oreo 
Milk
Pancake


----------



## Bailey (Feb 16, 2016)

Females:JuniperShastaMapleBlossom


----------



## Grotesque (Mar 19, 2014)

Living and passed away - they are all included here.

No Males.

Females -

Chai
Mocha
Wafer
Oreo
Gizzard
Dash
Ginger
Golden Graham
Cheerio
Sugar
Spice (Spicy)
Olive
Willow
Sophie
Granny


----------



## arianne (Mar 29, 2016)

Rory
Ginger
Binky


----------



## Finnebon (Jul 15, 2013)

Girls:
Alexandria, Poppy, Molly, Willow, Bijou, Mouse, Aoife, Mochi, Olallie, Clove, Anise

Boys:
Toby, Charlie, Berki, Rocco


----------



## TheRatAttack (Mar 29, 2016)

*Current Rats:*
Maisy-Female
Maple-Female
Ross-Female

*Past Rats:*
Solo-Female
Taz-Female
Reepacheep-Female
Hestia-Female
Yin-Male
Yang-Male


----------



## Muzza (Feb 25, 2016)

I have three boys named Caine, Ash and Jasper


----------



## northmcqueen (Mar 8, 2014)

My boys were Georgie, Marmalade and Lucifer


----------



## bobess (Feb 15, 2016)

*Girls:*
Minnie
Amálka
Chiquitka


----------



## Nev&Remus (Nov 4, 2015)

All boys - Neville, Remus, Albus and Xeno.


----------



## aeronea (Mar 30, 2016)

My two girls are Ruby and Momo


----------



## Daphne88 (Oct 19, 2015)

Current:
Sweetpea - male
Cinnamon - male
Sugar - male

Deceased:
Kheiron - male
Ickis - male
Hats - male
Norbert - male
Oliver - male


----------

